# PLL Veronica como RADIO ENLACE



## yamil2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

Alguien tiene información si un *PLL veronica* se puede modificar para para ser usado como *radio enlace* y situarlo en otra frecuencia que no sea la Comercial 87.5 a 108 Mhz.
Si alguno tuviera el digrama y las modificaciones les agradeceria.
Gracias 
YAMIL

alguien sabe de algun esquema para armas un enlace pera FM? AGRADECERIA mucho que lo publiquen, gracias a todos.
También quisiera saber si el PLL Veronica se puede modificar para que pueda ser usado en otra banda de frecuencia.
atte
YAMIL


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

hola, no estoy muy seguro sobre cual es la frecuencia máxima que se puede lograr con el Verónica, pero si te sirve el dato, los transportes de programa normalmente usados para FM suelen usar el mismo sintetizador de frecuencia que para la banda comercial y la diferencia se encuentra en el amplificador, donde la primera etapa se encarga de duplicar esa frecuencia... o sea que si queres hacer tu enlace en 234 mhz, tendrías que programar en el pll la frecuencia de 117mhz...

Si buscas circuitos de satelites para radioaficionados vas a encontrar como con un oscilador de 48mhz llegan a más de 400 mhz, usando las etapas amplificadoras como multiplicadores de frecuencia.


----------



## tercel (Ene 31, 2010)

interesante yo quiero costruir un enlace en 305 mhz pero no tengo niuna informacion 
 agradeseria una explicasion o un diagrama de como fabricarlo lo agradesco de ante mano saludos a la gnte del foro.........


----------



## tercules (Feb 7, 2010)

Hola amigos  tengo un diagrama de un lin.(transmisor y receptor) que trabaja oke pero el problema es que no hay  el prescaler para frecuencia altas en la frecuencia comercial  lo hice trabajar y  bien trabaja el receptor .
El Transmisor  auque como dicen se puede aprovechar  las armónicas para doblar, triplicar, etc. etc.  Pero el problema esta en el receptor que se puede hacer, supongamos que hemos echo un transmisor de 630MHZ. y el receptor como lo hacemos . si alguien tiene  un diagrama súbanlo. O mas imformacion.


----------



## tercel (Feb 7, 2010)

hola tercules si en el comercio se encuentran prescalers para 600mhz busca en la red 
lo venden por este medio (internet) yo solo quiero armar un receptor pero no encuentro nada suerte........


----------



## Gatxan (Feb 8, 2010)

Un buen sistema para hacer un receptor para cualquier frecuencia entre 48 y 870 MHz es emplear un sintonizador de TV que incorpore PLL, por ejemplo el UV916, enviar la FI hacia un convertidor con NE612 que pase a 10,7MHz, y luego a un demodulador de FM con un CA3089. Y del demodulador de FM se puede enviar directamente al emisor de FM comercial. 

Les dejo este enlace donde se puede ver algo parecido a lo que les explico: http://hem.passagen.se/communication/uv916rec.html


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2016)

Revivo este tema sólo para aportar algún dato referido a la cuestión que le dió inicio. El pll veronica tal cual está, con la misma estructura de oscilador (tal vez hay que variar algún que otro valor), debería poder trabajar con hasta 250mhz. Esto es porque el tipo de oscilador que tiene sólo entrega la mitad de la frecuencia que genera al 74f74, cuya frecuencia máxima es de unos 125mhz, por lo que con este criterio, le pueden ingresar hasta 250mhz. Como la banda que nos interesa cubrir, es de 220 a 240mhz (al menos ahí es donde estan operando la gran mayoría de los transportes de programa en mi país), tenemos que 240/2/4=30mhz, frecuencia en la que deberían poder trabajar los divisores programables del vero. Tal vez se necesite modificar la frecuencia de referencia para obtener un paso más útil, pero insisto, debería ser posible su uso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

Hola a todos , es perfectamente factible construir un radio enlaçe en 250MHz enpleyando un PLL Veronica funcionando ese por ejenplo en 1/3 de la frequenzia final.
Asi enpleyamos un triplicador de frequenzias , filtramos mui bien con un pasa canal lo harmonico deseado y amplificamos hasta lo nivel deseado ( 10 o 15 Wattios es lo suficiente).
Debemos recordar que la multiplicación de frequenzia tanbien multiplica igualmente lo indice de modulación FM , asi debemos bajar en 1/3 lo nivel de audio entrante a lo  PLL Veronica (reduzir lo audio entrante).
Pudemos tanbien enpleyar con ese mismo metodo un PLL Veronica como oscilador local de lo receptor de radio enlaçe donde la frequenzia ya filtrada es igual a la FI (frequenzia intermediaria enpleyada) mas o menos de la frequenzia del radio enlaçe (Freq.OL = Freq.RX.+ o - de Freq.FI)   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2016)

Daniel, yo me refería a hacerlo trabajar directamente sin valernos de multiplicadores. Me refería a generar la frecuencia directamente, que en principio no habría necesidad de modificar el sintetizador (salvo por el paso en frecuencia, si es que se quiere).

Ya que tocaste el tema de los armónicos, yo estoy tratando de hacer trabajar un oscilador a cristal y ahora sí que puede no ser el tema. De cualquier manera lo comento y si va a moderación, ya me enteraré...

Tengo un cristal de 11.0592 Mhz. De momento sólo pude lograr con una única sintonizarlo el tercer, sexto y novemo armónico... no me fue posible dar con otros. Mi intención es llegar a multiplicar por 21, de modo que pensé usar en principio el tercer armónico, que es el que sí logro y en una siguiente etapa multiplicar por siete y así obtener 232,2432mhz (tan multiplicado, será facilmente redondeable).

Podrás orientarme?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2016)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Daniel, yo me refería a hacerlo trabajar directamente sin valernos de multiplicadores. Me refería a generar la frecuencia directamente, que en principio no habría necesidad de modificar el sintetizador (salvo por el paso en frecuencia, si es que se quiere).
> 
> Ya que tocaste el tema de los armónicos, yo estoy tratando de hacer trabajar un oscilador a cristal y ahora sí que puede no ser el tema. De cualquier manera lo comento y si va a moderación, ya me enteraré...
> 
> ...


Yo personalmente enpleyaria lo seguinte : 11.0592MHz  X3, X3, X3 = 298.5984Mhz ,me recorde que  una ves jo arregle un TX de radio enlaçe que enpleyava  un cristal de 12.8MHz X3, X3,X2 = 230,4MHz y ese andava de 1000 maravillas !.  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 3, 2016)

Así estoy fuera de banda... veré si puedo conseguir otro cristal que me acerque.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 4, 2016)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Daniel, yo me refería a hacerlo trabajar directamente sin valernos de multiplicadores. Me refería a generar la frecuencia directamente, que en principio no habría necesidad de modificar el sintetizador (salvo por el paso en frecuencia, si es que se quiere).
> 
> Ya que tocaste el tema de los armónicos, yo estoy tratando de hacer trabajar un oscilador a cristal y ahora sí que puede no ser el tema. De cualquier manera lo comento y si va a moderación, ya me enteraré...
> 
> ...



Hola a todos...Si el corte del cristal no fue optimizado por el cortador/tallador para que este resuene en algún sobre-tono en especial lo que lograras es el tercero y algún múltiplo como hasta ahora.
Otra cosa que debes considerar es que cualquier cristal trabajando en sobre-tono se torna infinitamente mas difícil de "modular" sin que este deje de oscilar. No confundas oscilar en fundamental, modular y luego multiplicar(era lo que se hacia en los handy y equipos de VHF/UHF antiguos) , que oscilar en sobre-tono y querer modular.
Creo recordar que había un emisor de TV en la revista Nueva Electrónica que usaba un cristal de 5º sobre-tono en el oscilador del generador de portadora de video(me acuerdo por que lo hice y mande a tallar el cristal especialmente con esas características para que funcionara). No llevaba modulación de frecuencia en el oscilador y costaba hacerlo "agarrar" la 5º.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola a todos...Si el corte del cristal no fue optimizado por el cortador/tallador para que este resuene en algún sobre-tono en especial lo que lograras es el tercero y algún múltiplo como hasta ahora.
> Otra cosa que debes considerar es que cualquier cristal trabajando en sobre-tono se torna infinitamente mas difícil de "modular" sin que este deje de oscilar. No confundas oscilar en fundamental, modular y luego multiplicar(era lo que se hacia en los handy y equipos de VHF/UHF antiguos) , que oscilar en sobre-tono y querer modular.
> Creo recordar que había un emisor de TV en la revista Nueva Electrónica que usaba un cristal de 5º sobre-tono en el oscilador del generador de portadora de video(me acuerdo por que lo hice y mande a tallar el cristal especialmente con esas características para que funcionara). No llevaba modulación de frecuencia en el oscilador y costaba hacerlo "agarrar" la 5º.
> Saludos.
> ...


Hola Don ricbevi ,mucho interesante ese transmissor de TV que armaste , aun "off-topic" ??  se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca (foro) los planos de como armar ese equipo en otro tema ??
!Muchas gracias de antemano!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Así estoy fuera de banda... veré si puedo conseguir otro cristal que me acerque.


Incluso puede sener un cristal de frequenzia mas baja bastando multiplicar el mas una ves 
La idea es oscilar ese cristal en su frequenzia fundamental , con auxilio de un diodo varicap en serie con ese cristal modulamos su frequenzia aplicando lo audio a ese diodo , donde ese canbia la capacitancia de carga y por consequenzia la frequenzia de oscilación , pero ese desplazamento de frequenzia es muy pequeño debido a lo altissimo factor de merito ("Q") del cristal , asi no es possible desplazar mucho la frequenzia central sin incorrer en severas distorciones (Freq/Volt). despues tenemos varios estagios multiplicadores y filtros passa canal entre els    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 4, 2016)

Con la idea que entrega Daniel respecto a ''modular'' el cristal, esa desviación también se multiplica al utilizar los multiplicadores de frecuencia. Pero, al modular, ¿se produce mucho ruido/zumbido también?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2016)

DavidGuetta dijo:


> Con la idea que entrega Daniel respecto a ''modular'' el cristal, esa desviación también se multiplica al utilizar los multiplicadores de frecuencia. Pero, al modular, ¿se produce mucho ruido/zumbido también?


!Nop , desde que lo programa de audio y la alimentación de los estagios   sean  linpio de cualquer ruidos molestos ! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ene 4, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola Don ricbevi ,mucho interesante ese transmissor de TV que armaste , aun "off-topic" ??  se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir aca (foro) los planos de como armar ese equipo en otro tema ??
> !Muchas gracias de antemano!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.
> .



Buscare que quedo(década de los '80, solo han pasado poco mas de 20/30 años  ) Don Daniel, el emisor se lo regale a un amigo era de 1W según NE....personalmente no me gusto demasiado su desempeño(calidad de Video) por lo que no paso mas allá de algún experimento en la banda baja de VHF(61.250KHz canal 3).

Ric.

Encontré este esquema en una carpeta...la revista es la Nº:52 según anote oportunamente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 5, 2016)

Podriamos ir proponiendo circuitos. Esta noche me pongo a ver nuevamente el asunto.


----------



## Americo8888 (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola colegas, segun se observa el circuito TR2 es el oscilador a cristal, TR3 es el multiplicador, el tanque LC en el emisor esta sintonizado a la frecuencia de la portadora del canal de TV, TR4 hace de mezclador, mezcla la portadora y la banda base a emitir, TR5 es el amplificador de salida, debe estar en clase A, el FET FT1 es el oscilador de subportadora de audio junto con los diodos varicap en el tanque oscilante, TR1 amplifica video y mezcla con la subportadora de audio, el IC1 es el acondicionador preenfasis de audio.
Tengo mis dudas si realmente es de 1 Watt de potencia RF
Saludos
Americo8888


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

Serias muy interesante si alguien podrias facilitar ese articulo conpleto  con los datos de como armar      
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





Americo8888 dijo:


> Hola colegas, segun se observa el circuito TR2 es el oscilador a cristal, TR3 es el multiplicador, el tanque LC en el emisor esta sintonizado a la frecuencia de la portadora del canal de TV, TR4 hace de mezclador, mezcla la portadora y la banda base a emitir, TR5 es el amplificador de salida, debe estar en clase A, el FET FT1 es el oscilador de subportadora de audio junto con los diodos varicap en el tanque oscilante, TR1 amplifica video y mezcla con la subportadora de audio, el IC1 es el acondicionador preenfasis de audio.
> Tengo mis dudas si realmente es de 1 Watt de potencia RF
> Saludos
> Americo8888


Don Americo8888 lo transistor "TR3" es en realidad un tipo PNP y lo tanque "L y C" estas conectado en su colector y lo transistor "TR4" no es un mesclador y si un modulador AM   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

